# :: ECS Tuning :: C5 allroad Front Big Brake Kit



## ECS Tuning - Audi (Oct 12, 2009)

Inject a healthy dose of Porsche DNA into your Audi with one of our famous Big Brake Kits. Available in red, blue, or black, our super stopper packages have an eye-popping list of premium components, including massive Porsche Cayenne six-piston calipers and two-piece rotors, drilled and slotted for improved performance and quicker cooling.

Unlike copycat BBKs, our Big Brake Kits include all the incidentals you need for a complete, lasting installation: hardware, brake fluid, performance pads, wear sensors, and Exact-Fit brake lines.


*Get the Real Big Brake Kit*

*Click HERE to order or for more information *


Fits:
Audi C5 allroad 2.7T/4.2 (2001-2005)

Be sure to check out our -----> _Installation PDF_ <-----

Let me know if you have any questions. 

Jason


----------

